# 315 Gallon Build - TITAN AQUATICS - Part II



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a client that wants a new tank for his big super red aro, widebar datnoid and future stingrays. So where else to order besides Titan Aquatics? Titan Aquatic Exhibits | Acrylic Aquarium Manufacturer | Custom Acrylic Aquarium Builders

Tank was delivered in perfect shape and looks great! Furniture grade stand was custom made by David, Honda 3000. You can even see his new monster tank in the background lol. Thanks David!

*Specs:*
315 Gallon Tank - Manufactured By Titan Aquatic
- 7 Feet Long x 3 Wide x 2 High Premium Acrylic Tank (Black bottom and back acrylic)
- 150 gallon custom sump - 5 Feet long x 2 Wide & 22 inch High
(Bacteria House,Bio Film Media, Ceramic Rings & Crush Coral)
- 1000w Jehmco Heater & Controller
- x2 Reef Octopus - Water Blaster 7000's
- 1 Hydor Koralia Magnum 6
- 1 Hydor Koralia 4 
- Hiblow 20 Air Pump
- APC Backup Power 1500

Here is the link for the previous build:
315 Gallon Setup - TITAN AQUATIC!!! - Arowanaclub Canada

I'm basically constructing an exact replica of my 315 gallon tank. Tank, stand, sump and misc equipment are in place at his house. Now to do the plumbing this coming week!

Here are some pics to get this thead started!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats a beauty , props to honda3000 boy you build a nice stand, lucky client

that sump is awesome


----------

